# President Obama, Gay Marriage, and M1H1



## mehwmew (Apr 29, 2009)

okay so, so very,very soon after 9,11 . Everyones(not me) Beloved president Obama decided to fly a jet low, over....you guessed it... MANHATTAN
wow...duche>.> people freaked out and all that great stuff ,david letterman just said "isnt this someting you expect from the Bush Administration?"
>.< what a NOOB!

Gay people are rioting ...gently...

M1H1 is spreading its self, people are freaking, 


share your thoughts :)


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 29, 2009)

It's quite obviously the end of the world. Shouldn't you go repent?


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 29, 2009)

hehe i literally think it is, and i dotn get why people , if they did like Bush, reelected him!?

do you live in the U.S.?


----------



## J.T. (Apr 29, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> hehe i literally think it is,


haha yup remember how that last strain of swine flu caused the apocalypse

yes I know someone else said it first =_=



Mehwmew said:


> and i dotn get why people , if they did*n't* like Bush, reelected him!?


fix'd

And because the U.S. is full of people who think Bush is Jeebus reborn? I don't know why people are retarded down there.



Mehwmew said:


> do you live in the U.S.?


no, north of you, in Canada

there's a very good reason for it too

Oh, and I am dying to hear your reasoning upon including gay marriage in this topic. You've got the Pandora's box of TCoD in your hand. Wanna risk opening it?


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 29, 2009)

yes, yes. open the pandora's box of tcod... tell us why gay marriage is in this topic.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Because it's awesome.

Anyway this isn't 'soon' after 9/11, it's been eight years now.


----------



## Alexi (Apr 29, 2009)

in b4 open box


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I think we're being a bit paranoid here, hm? Mehwmew only said that gay people were gently rioting. Which I find to be a very good thing because gay people have every right and reason to riot.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 29, 2009)

they riot by sticking their willies up other peoples buttocks how is that gently rioting


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 29, 2009)

rofl all of you, you guys are great and...****** my self on that one....but Pandora is one of my best friends, so i think its just a present box...okay i dont wanna offend anyone, but im not one to keep my opinion to my self :)   ,.....GAY MARRIAGE,in my book, is their own choice, but for every gay guy there has to be a lesbian (ever heard there's someone for everyone) so one man turning gay has to have another man turn gay which turns two women gay , just so it equals out the universe :)     *fwah! Blew your minds!*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Watershed said:


> they riot by sticking their willies up other peoples buttocks how is that gently rioting


That's the best kind of rioting 

And errr that whole balacing-out thing is the strangest sentence I've read in a while. And that's saying something.

Anyway no one 'turns' gay, people are born it, so it all evens out naturally. Hooray.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 29, 2009)

hold on is he suggesting that gay men and gay women should marry each other

Although I am pleasantly surprised to not see anything expressly saying "gays are icky, take away their rights" in his post.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 29, 2009)

J.T. said:


> hold on is he suggesting that gay men and gay women should marry each other


I read it like that too but it doesn't make much sense does it


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: President Obama, Gay Marriage, and h1n1*

...im not suggesting they _should_  marry, but im not against it. Im merely saying there is someone for everyone...

the woman the guy(who decided he was gay) _would_ have married, has to turn lesbo so she has someone. So for every gay person there must be another gay person of the same sex and two others of the opposite sex :)  understand now?


----------



## Zeph (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: President Obama, Gay Marriage, and h1n1*



Mehwmew said:


> the woman the guy(who decided he was gay) _would_ have married, has to turn lesbo so she has someone. So for every gay person there must be another gay person of the same sex and two others of the opposite sex :)  understand now?


Your logic is horribly flawed.

For one, people do not 'decide' to be homosexual. Also, the woman would have no reason to become lesbian, considering that there are more than one man in the world.


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: President Obama, Gay Marriage, and h1n1*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Your logic is horribly flawed.
> 
> For one, people do not 'decide' to be homosexual. Also, the woman would have no reason to become lesbian, considering that there are more than one man in the world.


i know its a joke silly, i meant if you go by the philosophy "one person for everyone" or "someone for everyone"

its not logic, its thought.....>.> eh, what the hell am i saying. 
i think people _DO_ decide to be gay.... what's your logic behind 'they are born with it?'


----------



## Zeph (Apr 29, 2009)

Alrighty, let's see. How about you decide to be gay for a day, to understand them better?

...

Oh, wait. You can't.


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 29, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Alrighty, let's see. How about you decide to be gay for a day, to understand them better?
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh, wait. You can't.


nice :)

but infact if i decided one day to be gay, i think i could.

its not like theyr born with it its like....a mindframe....? well that sounds wrong.... how do i put this


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 29, 2009)

Why would someone choose to be gay when society in general looks down upon it? Nobody would ever choose to not be able to get married if they wanted to.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm sure all these homosexuals who are denied basic human rights, get bullied, violently attacked or killed in the street or by the government today (and in the past) are feeling very silly they chose to be gay now!


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 29, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I'm sure all these homosexuals who are denied basic human rights, get bullied, violently attacked or killed in the street or by the government today (and in the past) are feeling very silly they chose to be gay now!





Departure Song said:


> Why would someone choose to be gay when society in general looks down upon it? Nobody would ever choose to not be able to get married if they wanted to.


True to Vladimir, 

Departure Song  ....? o.0


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 29, 2009)

All I'm getting from this topic is that Obama flying over Manhattan made everyone gay and want to marry each other.


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't even see why it matters if it's a choice or not. Even if it is a choice (and there is evidence to suggest it is not, unless I'm wrong), it is a "choice" regarding a person's private life and does *nothing* to "disrupt" society. At all. The only "problem" regarding homosexuality comes from bigots who see fit to meddle in others' private lives.

Now, bigotry definitely is a choice (albeit one heavily influenced by upbringing, but a choice nonetheless) and it definitely does disrupt others' lives.

Why the hell should *I* care if some guys like to sleep with other guys? What harm does it to do to *me* if they do so? That's the question, and the answer is none at all.


----------



## Minish (Apr 29, 2009)

This thread makes no sense. o_o Were you aiming to make a discussion about Obama's low-flying plane or something?

And you _only_ just noticed gay people want rights too?


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 29, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> I don't even see why it matters if it's a choice or not. Even if it is a choice (and there is evidence to suggest it is not, unless I'm wrong), it is a "choice" regarding a person's private life and does *nothing* to "disrupt" society. At all. The only "problem" regarding homosexuality comes from bigots who see fit to meddle in others' private lives.
> 
> Now, bigotry definitely is a choice (albeit one heavily influenced by upbringing, but a choice nonetheless) and it definitely does disrupt others' lives.
> 
> Why the hell should *I* care if some guys like to sleep with other guys? What harm does it to do to *me* if they do so? That's the question, and the answer is none at all.


But thousands of years ago people who stoned each other for saying "Jehovah" wrote a book that said it was _bad_! [/ironic]


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 29, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> But thousands of years ago people who stoned each other for saying "Jehovah" wrote a book that said it was _bad_! [/ironic]


_If you say "Jehovah" one more time..._


----------



## Autumn (Apr 29, 2009)

By the logic that people "choose" to be gay...

Then why are there any gay people in the world? As Vladimir and Departure put it, why would anyone decide that they wanted to be gay in an extremely bigoted society? Why don't they just turn straight again?

oh wait

because they _can't!_


----------



## H-land (Apr 29, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> All I'm getting from this topic is that Obama flying over Manhattan made everyone gay and want to marry each other.


You missed something: the swine flu.
Obama flew over Manhattan _in order_ to get away from the swine flu, and in so doing, made many New Yorkers, who expected to be living the last few minutes of their lives, come out of the closet at last and have hot, passionate sex with other gay New Yorkers who also expected to die. When they finally realized that they weren't dying (yet) they decided that being openly gay wasn't so bad after all and decided to get married. 

That is all.


----------



## Vyraura (Apr 29, 2009)

So apparently Obama flew a jet overmanhatten which made the gays riot by sticking willies in buttocks because they don't have enough lesbians to marry because they aren't turning normal women lesbo fast enough so jeebus sent the swine flu to kill them.

Amirite?


----------



## nastypass (Apr 29, 2009)

isn't telephone fun kids


----------



## spaekle (Apr 29, 2009)

lol, is Mehwmew a troll? Because really.


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 29, 2009)

Now, now, Spaekle, let's not forget Hanlon's Razor!

"*Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity.*"

(Disclaimer: This post is not meant to accuse anyone of acting either maliciously or stupidly)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 29, 2009)

jesus contracted swine flu and thus made obama have gay sex in a plane over manhattan, which caused all the lesbian women to marry george bush?

now it all makes sense!


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 29, 2009)

Why is the debate always "people are born gay" vs "people decide to be gay"?  There are a billion ways I can think of for people to be gay without getting to decide.  Just like any other personality trait.  o.o  This one happens to be a lot more emotionally fundamental and harder to sway, but I'm not convinced that it's its own species entirely.  ?_?

I'm not saying gays *aren't* born gay, but I'm not saying so in the same way that I wouldn't say rain-lovers are born loving the rain.  Very few people acquire a love of rain after it's been set that they don't love rain; very very few people acquire a love of a given sex after it's been set that they don't find that sex attractive.  But it does honestly happen.

tl;dr: why do tendencies for attraction have to be special


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> _If you say "Jehovah" one more time..._


*how could it get any worse*


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 29, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> *how could it get any worse*


"Now who threw that?"
"Go to the back. Always one isn't there?" etc.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 29, 2009)

This topic is pretty pointless now.  We now know that Hillary Obama flew over Dr. Manhattan with a gay superman while having passionate, cold sex, which then produced a swine which was blue.

I'm pretty lost...


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Apr 29, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> watershed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O


----------



## J.T. (Apr 29, 2009)

i love this forum so much right now


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 29, 2009)

WHAT? Obama has the swine flu?


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 30, 2009)

oh dude obama with the swine flu

what is this becoming


----------



## nastypass (Apr 30, 2009)

Walker said:


> isn't telephone fun kids


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 30, 2009)

No i'm not a troll.

and what has this become.....<.< 

Okay im not against gay people or for them m'kay children?


----------



## J.T. (Apr 30, 2009)

S'good - no one's asking you to love 'em, just to tolerate them and not take away their rights because you think they're gross. :D

Now back to pigs with Obama flu flying Manhattan low over planes.

wait


----------



## Ivy Newton (Apr 30, 2009)

*pops in*

Isn't it *N*1H1?

And yes, telephone is fun =)

*pops out*

EDIT: Or rather, H1N1 according to the CDC. Mass hysteria says N1H1, though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 1, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> okay so, so very,very soon after 9,11 . Everyones(not me) Beloved president Obama decided to fly a jet low, over....you guessed it... MANHATTAN
> wow...duche>.> people freaked out and all that great stuff ,david letterman just said "isnt this someting you expect from the Bush Administration?"
> >.< what a NOOB!


This is wrong by the way. It wasn't Air Force One seeing as Obama wasn't on the plane.


----------



## Harlequin (May 2, 2009)

J.T. said:


> S'good - no one's asking you to love 'em, just to tolerate them and not take away their rights because you think they're gross. :D
> 
> Now back to pigs with Obama flu flying Manhattan low over planes.
> 
> wait


Actually, no, we're not asking for tolerance. Tolerance can go suck a cunt. We want acceptance.


----------



## H-land (May 2, 2009)

Mumei said:


> *pops in*
> 
> Isn't it *N*1H1?
> 
> ...


_Logic_ says that it's still just Swine Flu. Screw these high-brow acronyms. The name Swine Flu _works_.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 2, 2009)

Alright, not even gonna touch the gay subject.

9/11 was 8 YEARS AGO. Let go of it.

The Sea Empress Disaster in Milton Keyes(sp?). Did anyone panic when a ship went close to the sharp, pointy rocks? No.

To the rest of the world, a plane hit two towers. Woo. If that were anywhere else, no one would even take a second glance. A plane's close to famous landmarks. ONOES.

Also, the swine flu. Did we die from SARS? did we die from MRSA? Hell, did we die from anthrax? There was even a breakout of swine flu years back. Do you see the four horsemen? No.

Calm the fuck down.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 2, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> To the rest of the world, a plane hit two towers. Woo. If that were anywhere else, no one would even take a second glance. A plane's close to famous landmarks. ONOES.


Well that's kind of overtrivializing because 9/11 was pretty fucking horrible actually.

But yeah they've 'paid back' Iaq (for some reason) in buckets so it's hard to feel very sorry for America nowadays.


----------



## Dinru (May 2, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Well that's kind of overtrivializing because 9/11 was pretty fucking horrible actually.



Eh, not to mention, though most of America is pretty "Oh that was horrible so bad for them oh well" about 9/11, this was MANHATTAN. As in, it's very likely that a good percentage of the people there lost someone to it, like spouses and co-workers and fathers and mothers and maybe children and so on. I don't know if you've ever lost someone close to you, but even eight years later _it's pretty hard to just move on_, especially if it seems like it's going to happen all over again. Yeah.

But Manhattan had post-marital gay sex with a pig named Obama in a plane.


----------



## Tarvos (May 2, 2009)

I wish everyone that complained about 9/11, the holocaust, and such would eat a donkey dick, or educate themselves and learn about Darfur, Rwanda, Chechnya, etc.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 2, 2009)

I don't see why thinking one tragedy is bad invalidates one from feeling bad about the other.


----------



## Departure Song (May 2, 2009)

Hey! My great great uncle died in the Holocaust!

(He fell out of a guard tower...)


----------



## Vyraura (May 2, 2009)

My great grandfather died when a guard landed on him from a guard tower.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 2, 2009)

my great grandfather was hitler


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 2, 2009)

Vyraura said:


> My great grandfather died when a guard landed on him from a guard tower.


My great grandfather is still alive. He pushed some guy off the guard tower during the Holocaust.

Anyway.


Dinru said:


> Eh, not to mention, though most of America is pretty "Oh that was horrible so bad for them oh well" about 9/11, this was MANHATTAN. As in, it's very likely that a good percentage of the people there lost someone to it, like spouses and co-workers and fathers and mothers and maybe children and so on. I don't know if you've ever lost someone close to you, but even eight years later _it's pretty hard to just move on_, especially if it seems like it's going to happen all over again. Yeah.


The same thing could be said for the Darfur War. 450k losses and it's still going on. But no one even takes a second glance because a plane's near the Empire State Building.


----------



## Dinru (May 2, 2009)

The World Trade Center was made so that it'd never fall or collapse. But I do see your point with the Darfur War- I didn't even know it existed until you mentioned it. I apologize for my ignorance. Sorry for the stupidity of my country. America is very... loud :/. Obama was still being a douche, though. He should be turned into a gyro


----------



## Tailsy (May 2, 2009)

My great grandfather outlived your pussy-ass great grandfathers.

One hundred and six, bitches!


----------



## Zuu (May 2, 2009)

Ignoring Darfur has absolutely nothing to do with the 9/11. It has to do with American ignorance and arrogance. If you ask someone on the street they'll probably know nothing about atrocities elsewhere. That doesn't mean they won't care. 

Where'd you get the idea we got pissed off about a couple of buildings? And it's pretty disgusting that you'd trivialize a terrorist attack that killed a bunch of people and traumatized even more, just because in comparison to other events, it resulted in a less severe loss of life. You can't treat these lives like they're just statistics. 

and yes, I think people should let go of 9/11. just like we should let go of the holocaust and everything else. they happened, we can't fucking do anything about it. but we can't ... just act like it wasn't a big deal. just stop dwelling on it.


----------



## Tarvos (May 2, 2009)

i know they don't know it's because people aren't EDUCATED FFS

people need school when will they fucking realise that


----------

